# .  (, , , )

## done Carleone

!
      6%

  -   
       .
    .
   ?

:
1.        (   )   6%
2.        (    )   6%
3.     ,  6%  ,      
   :   -           ,   -  

 !

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 .



> 1.        (   )


    .  ,  .

      . 5    .      (   ),       .  .

----------


## done Carleone

,       6%,      (             ).
        6%? :Wow: 
   ( )

----------


## LegO NSK

.    10 .



> 6%?


         ?     .   .



> ( )


.

----------


## .

> 6%?


    .             .          ,       
  ,       ,          :Wink:

----------


## done Carleone

:Big Grin:

----------


## done Carleone

:Smilie: 
     ,      .
       (      ).     ,   .
  : 1.  ( )
2.   ( )
3. 6% 
  1 . ,    - 60 ..
 :Wow: 
  -  :Hmm:

----------


## done Carleone

-  ,      ,     ,      ,        (  -      - 9000)

----------


## done Carleone

,   ,  -     (   ), ..    ,       ,     .  ?  ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## done Carleone

?
         ?
   ,      .
    ,   ...

----------


## LegO NSK

2. .
3. .          :Smilie: 
4.   .  .

----------


## done Carleone

.
,   ,         ,  -         :yes:

----------


## done Carleone

LegO NSK,         ,        :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

(      ).     ,   .
   ,                 ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

..    ,    ,   , ?   ,    ? , ,  "" , ?

----------


## LegO NSK



----------


## .

,     :Embarrassment: 
 ,
  ,  6%,     ,  .     ?          , ?        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


, :
1)    /  ,
2)     .

 .    .

----------

> , :
> 1)    /  ,
> 2)     .
> 
>  .    .


     ( ),      ( ),   ???      ?

----------

!     ,   (   ),     6% (  ) ,    ???     -   ... ..

----------


## .



----------


## 07

! , .   ,      /)   2010,  .           .(,,).  2        , -    .   ,          (-)?

----------


## .

?    ,    ?

----------


## 07

,           .          ?

----------


## .



----------


## 07

,          ,,,? (  +  ). ?
       ?    :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


 ,         ?   ,          ,    .        ???       ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*07,*
            (          -   -     -    ).  ,    ,       .
     ,           , ,   -  ,    ,         .          .
       ,      ,     -   ().
,  ,     ,   (       / ???)

----------


## 07

, .      :Redface:

----------

1  2011       ר      !!!!!!        !!!!!!   !!!! )))

----------

> 1  2011       ר      !!!!!!        !!!!!!   !!!! )))


  ???        ,     ???

----------


## .

> 1  2011       ר     !        !!


  .          . 
       .

----------


## Vest-A

> .          . 
>        .


 .
 !     ,   +,    + .   ,         .
1.         ?
2.  :          ..  (). 
3.        ,  , ..    .
4.       , ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.         ?


 3.



> 2.  :          ..  ().


    .



> 4.       , ?


 :yes:     (    ). 




> 3.        ,  , ..    .


,                  5.07. .

----------


## .

.         ,

----------


## Vest-A

> .         ,


  .

----------

! 
    ,  : , , .         ? 
  ,     ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> 


  :yes: 



> ,     ,     ?


 ....

----------


## MarusiaME

...
1.    (-) ,   ,  2        -,               :        ,   : 92.72 ,    ?      ?

2.     - ?      .10%      6%? (    -   )
3.          ? (     /  )          ,        6%  ,     ...

4.      (, , ,   .)   - ?
   .

----------


## Andyko

1.  ,  
2.  ,        
3.    ,  
4.

----------


## .

1.  ,   .          
2.     
3.  ,        .      .           ,        ..  
4. ?    1  2011

----------


## MarusiaME

> 1.  ,   .          
> 2.     
> 3.  ,        .      .           ,        ..  
> 4. ?    1  2011


  " "!

 :
1.1      ? (((     ,   93.02  93.05  . -     ,   ?
1.2   - ?          ? (      -        - )     ,   ..  ...
4.      ""    ,     :Frown:  ,      , 
4.1.       ,    ?          ..      ((((

----------


## .

1.1.         .    
1.2. .  .     .          
4.    ?       ,     ,   .      .      
4.1. ,

----------


## MarusiaME

> 1.1.         .    
> 1.2. .  .     .          
> 4.    ?       ,     ,   .      .      
> 4.1. ,


 1.2 -  !            ...     ,      - ,    ,    ,     (( 
       (   ...)
           ?      - ? (   ...)   "" , -    ....
:
 1- . (   ?)
2-  
3-      ( .     ...)
4 -             ...
5 -      (+   )
   ?

----------


## MarusiaME

,     21.11.2008 N 699-124 -    ?           1  2011?        ?   (,       -...)

----------


## MarusiaME

,    ""?

----------


## Storn

?       :Big Grin:

----------


## MarusiaME

? (  )
    .       ?

----------


## MarusiaME

,    ... .  ! ( 47, 48  51 ).
    ...

----------


## .

> (   ...)


   ,      -      .




> ?


      ,       . ,          ,     :Frown: 




> 3-      ( .     ...)


     ,    ,         ,     




> 21.11.2008 N 699-124


 



> 1  2011?


 1 .        .        .

----------


## MarusiaME

.,  !     ,   ,    .

    ..  -    ,    ,      .        .  .    ...     ,       -   ,    ... 
        ...      -   ...

----------


## .

> .

----------


## MarusiaME

,     ... 
       -          ...     ,      ,    ,          ...      .

----------


## .

> -


 .          ? 
                .  ,   ,

----------


## MarusiaME

> .          ? 
>                 .  ,   ,


  .     . -               -...  ... (  )

----------


## andrey_t

.

    . 
        .
         (  )               ?

----------


## Storn

,   .....
       ,        ...     ....

----------


## andrey_t

,   .
       -   .      (   )    -       . 
  ?

----------


## Storn



----------

:              7500, . ,     .  ,        3  4  2011. ,       6%.  .

----------


## .

.     -    .         , ,

----------

,      ,         ?       ,      ?       - .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

,  ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------

:    ,    .    6 %          ,     .           ,   ?          .     ?

----------


## Andyko

?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ,       .   .

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------

,       01(  )     7500     ?

----------

. ,       , , ,     ...   -  ...      ...         ,     ..     . 346.11                  ,   ..      ,     ...        ...    ( )        ...

----------


## .

**,      .   1  2013

----------


## 1984

.
   . .
      .     .

    *  .
   - 1 .

         ?
  ..
    1 ,     ?  ?

      ,   ?     " "  .

----------


## Storn

> ?
>   ..

----------


## 1984

+ ?  ?   . 
      ..

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## 1984

...
  ...
     + ?  ?   . 
      ..

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1984

.  ? 
 ?

----------


## .

.       :Smilie:

----------


## 1984

+ 20% +2,1%+5,9%+0,2  ( )
  -    20, 18%      .

      ?

        --?

----------


## .

*1984*,      ,    .        .145 .       





> ?

----------


## Entropia

,  " ,  !", ,   -  .   ,  , ,   "        ,     ",      ?   ,       ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## eVentys

,          ,    (       ) ?    ?

----------


## .

"" ,

----------


## 1984

> 


     : 
  . (     ?) 
  13%    ? (     30 000,    ""   35000) 35000-30000= 5000 
5000 *13%= 650   .     4  .
 ?        .

    -     ?

----------


## .

> . (     ?)


3               




> 5000 *13%= 650   .     4  .


4-     ,      ,     .      3-




> -     ?


.            ,     ?

----------


## 1984

-   , .

          ?

  ( )      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 -

----------

.
   (, , , )    ? ..
     - 2 :Frown:

----------


## .

.     ,   
  ,      ,    

    .

----------


## ***

, ,  (  6%, )      ()     .   . ,         . 
1.      ? (    -)
2.     -12?
3.     ?     ?

 !

----------


## .

1.     -
2.  .      -12.      
3.

----------


## ***

,     !

1.   ,       ?
2. ,   .
3.  ,   ?   6 %      ?

----------


## .

1.   ,   
3.     ,

----------


## ***

> 1.   ,   
> 3.     ,



!      !

----------


## ***

,   ,  ,  .
          ? .     .

----------


## .

. ,

----------


## ***

> . ,


     ?       ?

----------


## .



----------


## ***

> 


!     ,   ,    ..
1.,               -       ?
2.6 %        ?

----------


## .

1.
2.

----------


## ***

> 1.
> 2.


,  !   ! :Smilie:

----------


## ***

, , ,     ,        ?      ,        ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ***

> 


 ! !     ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## ***

> ?


      , ,     .       ,  ,    ,          .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## ***

> ,


-  ,      ,       .       ?    ?

----------


## .

> -  ,      ,       .


 ,       ,    ?       ,   ? 
    ?  :Smilie:  
       .

----------


## ***

, ,     ,  .          . , ,  .

----------


## lenski

, . , . 
   ( )  ,         . 
1)     ?
2)    ?
3)      ?

----------


## .

1.     .         ,   ,    54-
2. 
3.    ,

----------


## lenski

> 1.     .         ,   ,    54-
> 2. 
> 3.    ,


     .

      3 ,  (  ,    )       ,   ,        .
    ,   ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## lenski

> .     ,


,  ,    ,    ? 
30 , ,   ,  1   ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

, .

----------


## AllusiaSS

!!!!!!!!      .  93.04 (  )
   . 
       -     ???
    )
 !

----------


## .

*AllusiaSS*,       ,         .
   ,    .  .     .      ,

----------


## ***

?

----------


## Storn



----------


## ***

?

----------


## .

19.7.5-1.               

(    27.07.2010 N 239-)

1.              ,      , -
               ;    -       .
2.            ,   ,  ,      , -
               ;    -       .

----------


## AllusiaSS

!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## lenski

,     ???
          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   584  16.07.09. "  ....".



> ,     ???


      (       019200,            019100),  - .

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  .


 :yes:   .

----------


## lenski

019338   "       ",  93.4 - - .   .
          (       )

----------


## .

*lenski*,       .   ,      .

----------


## lenski

?

----------

> .    10 .


 , ,   10 000    ?

----------


## .

** ,      .        ,    .     .   ,  2013     ,         4      .

----------

, ,              120 000 .      ,    ,  7 200 . 
            "   "  "    "

----------

"   " - 225000  " " - 180000 .    ,   ,   ,   15000   (1512 =180 ..),        ?

----------


## lenski

,   137.      ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,  , ?     ?     ,  ,     :Frown:          ? 




> "   "  "    "


-             .   - ,     ?




> ,   ,   ,   15000   (1512 =180 ..),        ?


 .    60   .     .        ,     .       ,     .

----------


## lenski

, :Big Grin:  ,  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -             .   - ,     ?


 .,   ,                    .    ,  , .

----------


## .

** ,            .          .        -,     .  ,       .

----------

.     .

----------


## Storn

10000000 :Big Grin: 
    ? :Big Grin:

----------

.     ,         .

----------


## Storn

....        ...     ....  .... :Big Grin:

----------

> ....        ...     ....  ....


.
 (,,)
  4- .

----------

. - "" ,   ...
  , -  .  -   (-).
    .        -  .
:   ?!  ,    -  ?       ?
    ,     ?      ?
.

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

, ,           ?    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## oksa.b

*Andyko*, .

----------


## Andyko

,    :Smilie:

----------


## oksa.b

:yes:   ,  - -... -.

----------


## oksa.b

.
 ,   (-)- .
  -  .
        .
: 
1.         1  ,     ? 
2.       - -   (   -  ,    ,    )?
3.   -  ?
4.     -   ,   ?
 ,   , ,    -      (   )     ?

 :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.      1  ,     ?


 :yes: 



> - -


 :yes: 



> 3.   -  ?


 :yes: 



> 4.     -   ,   ?


 :yes: 



> , ,    -      (   )


 ( )  :yes: 



> ?


  :yes: 
 -   ,   -

----------


## oksa.b

*echinaceabel*,  !
  -  -11?      ""...

----------


## .

*oksa.b*,         .  -11,       ,    2008 ,

----------


## oksa.b

*.*, , ! 
 ,     ""   ,       ( ,  )-     ,         ?

  !

----------


## .

.

----------


## oksa.b

,   .
, , ....
    ,        -         ....    ,  ,   -    ,  .
        ,   5 ..-    ?  ,        ,       ,   ? -     :Smilie: ?
 "   "-     ?

.

----------


## .

*oksa.b*,       ,

----------


## oksa.b

*.*,   .....
 :Smilie:     .
        -  ,   .
      ,   , ,     ,   - ? 
,   ,       ..., ,   ....   .

----------


## oksa.b

> ,   5 ..-    ?  ,        ,       ,   ? -    ?


   -   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Anpetu

! , ,   .    (15%).    .   ,  ,    .   ,         .     :
1.        ?
2.   ,     .              ,       ?
3.    .       2012 ,   2013      ,      : 
3.1.           ,   01.01.2013    ? 
3.2.      ?   2012       ,          ,   ,     2012.
3.3.       ,    ?
4.  2013    .        .      ,    - ?

    !     .  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2. 
3.1. 
3.2. 




> 2012       ,


 
3.3.  
4.

----------


## Anpetu

,    ))



> 1.


,    .   -   ,      ?          ,         ?



> 2.


        ,   ,    ?    , ..     100        ,  .



> 3.2.


   ?  .10 . 346.29.  _"    ,        ,        ,      ."_ ..          2012 ,   01.01.2013 .   ,        , ..       ,   ,     .  ?       ?




> 4.


..      ,             ???   ,     -?    ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ;




> 


 



> 


 







> ..


...
..   , ?

----------


## Anpetu

> ..   , ?


     ,       ,   .  :Embarrassment:  ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## Anpetu

*Andyko*,        ?     ?((((

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Anpetu

> 


.  .      ,        .

----------


## Anpetu

,  ! -   (((         :
_019000     7      ,         .    
                      ,      
                  - ._
* -* .  - ( 15%)  - ,      .         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Anpetu

> 


!

----------


## Angel1978

! ,       ( 93.02 ).    ?    : ,    ,   ,    ,    . ,

----------


## Storn

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/350320/

----------

!  --  .   2011 .  .  - , -, , -, .    ,   2013      , , !     ,   ,        (    ,       )!   ?   ?     15%.    .   !!!

----------

2013 ?      -      ?

----------


## ggalla

!     ?   ,    ?

----------


## ggalla

,   01.01.2014       . 
019322 
    , .

019323 
   ,   ,  ,  .

019328 
        .      .  .

019338 
  ( ,  ), -,   ,      ,      .

019330 
        .     ,     .  .

019324 
-  ,  ,        ,     .

019325 
            .

019326 
    ,  , , , ,  .

019326 
       ,   , ,  ,  , ,  , , , ,     .
 ,     ?    2013  ?

----------

2013 ?       ,   ,     -        .

----------


## .

.  ,     ?

----------

2014  -        ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 2014  -        ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_09.htm ,  .

----------


## .

.

----------

...       "" 17.01.2014


                   (  )       .
    346.26     (  )               ,  ,       -           ,        .
       ,  , ,   ()   ,        . 
 346.27  ,     26.3      ,    (       ,      ),       002-93,      28.06.1993  163 (  )    01  ,      ,   .
     ,  ,   ,    (   019100),      ,   -  (   019300).
        27.12.2011   1664 "       " (    24.01.2012   23010)   ,        ,     .
          12.12.2012  1880-       13/2012 ,       01.01.2013    : 
 (  019201);
  (  019202);  
   (  019324);
      (  019325); 
    (  019326);
     (, , ,  ) (  019327);
 ,  ,     (  019329);
  (  019331);  
,      (  019332).
      019338                , , ,     ,  , ,  , ,      .
   13/2012         01   ,                      . 
        ."

   2013   (+),          -     ,     ,     = 
       , .     16  2012 . N 291,  ()         ,      .  ,      .
   ???

----------


## .

> ,


 -   .       ,     .

----------

,
        ,       .. .

       ?     , .
 , .             ,      ,    .   ...

----------


## .

**,        ,       .     , .

----------

*.*, , , ! 
  2  2    22.05.03  54-   ,                 :Embarrassment:  ( -   ,      ,   ,     )
.             ????

----------


## .

. .

----------

> . .


...       (          ,    1880)

----------


## Angel1978

!   - ,   -     ,         ?

----------

?

----------


## Storn



----------

> ?


 :Smilie: 
      ,      :
  .    (   ),   ,  .

----------


## Storn



----------


## tvinks

,       ,    ,       ,              ?

----------

> 


.
         ,          .  ?    :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## 131

! , !   ,   .
     (    ).     .     ,  .     ,  ,  ... - .
1.      ?     ?
2.           ?
3.        ?     
4.   ,      ,    ,         1  ()?      , ,     ,     ?           ?

----------


## .

*131*,   2013  .          . 




> ?


     .    .




> , ,     ,


       .  ,         .

----------


## 131

!!!!

----------


## 78

> 2013 ?       ,   ,     -        .


     .   .  2013  .    2014...   ,  )))

----------


## Iggy163

, ,    -   -    ? (,  ,     -  2013   2014   ,   ).      ?
 .

----------


## Iggy163

,- !

   :  ,       ?     ? 

   ? (     )

----------


## Moxi

> ! , .   ,      /)   2010,  .
>            .(,,).  2        , -    .   ,          (-)?



  ?

----------

